# Hawk, advice and help...



## ChopChop

Hi I'm looking into getting a Harris Hawk. I am currently doing up my outside shed for it. It's a brick building with a slate roof. I'm going to re-batter and felt it. Waterproof and insulate the inside. And raise the floor. That's it realy I just wanted a few ideas on what to do on the inside. I was thinking a long purch across the middle with a shelf along the back wall? Shall I provide a nest box for it to hide in?

I don't have much experience with birds of prey but have always had an intrest. I own my own house and have quite a bit of time on my hands these days so I think this is a good time for me to start looking into this as a hobby. Im looking for as much advice and input as possible about all aspects of keeping birds of prey. 

Thanks a lot
Seb.

P.s. this is me holding an eagle at a show about 3 years ago not got much to do with my thread but a stunning bird :mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest

Whats next on your list Seb? lol


----------



## ChopChop

Jaggers said:


> Whats next on your list Seb? lol


Haha that's it for now pal.


----------



## Guest

I would love an owl but I dont have the space and the naighbours wouldnt like it maybe one day, but if they did complain I could feed them to the 3 year old salty you have for sale


----------



## miss_ferret

keep an eye out on here for LoveForLizards, she keeps quite a few BOPs including harris hawks so shes your best bet. its been years since i had anything to do with them (though if i ever get any more space i want a male hh) so il leave helping out to the current keepers.

if your just getting involved in falconry id strongly reccomened you do the LANTRA beginning falconry course (Catalogue - Falconry) and find an experienced local falconer to act as your mentor.

good luck :no1:


----------



## ChopChop

miss_ferret said:


> keep an eye out on here for LoveForLizards, she keeps quite a few BOPs including harris hawks so shes your best bet. its been years since i had anything to do with them (though if i ever get any more space i want a male hh) so il leave helping out to the current keepers.
> 
> if your just getting involved in falconry id strongly reccomened you do the LANTRA beginning falconry course (Catalogue - Falconry) and find an experienced local falconer to act as your mentor.
> 
> good luck :no1:


Yeah I will do thanks, and I've tried lookin for people round my area before but never found anybody thiers a fella not far from me who has Owls, hawks and alsorts but he doesn't fly them he just keeps them and that's not realy what I'm looking at doin at all.

I was also thinking about getting one about a year ago and got put on to a guy not to far away, he was going to sell me one. He was a breader and wanted to take me out with him and everything. But I hadn't anything sorted and we just lost contact. Missed opportunity or what!!!! 

Well I'm goin to do it propperly this time and get my outside encloser set up first.


----------



## SilverSky

harris hawks wont need a nest box, but be sure to provide various perches of different widths, and make sure they are rough, they can get issues with their feet such as bumble foot, as they an actually pierce their own feet with their talons (silly american design!) which this will help prevent. maybe also a stump. also make sure there is a part where they can sit out in the rain.

i have an owl and a buzzard, and work with BOP so feel free to pm any questions


----------



## LoveForLizards

ChopChop said:


> Hi I'm looking into getting a Harris Hawk. I am currently doing up my outside shed for it. It's a brick building with a slate roof. I'm going to re-batter and felt it. Waterproof and insulate the inside. And raise the floor. That's it realy I just wanted a few ideas on what to do on the inside. I was thinking a long purch across the middle with a shelf along the back wall? Shall I provide a nest box for it to hide in?


Plenty of ventilation with no draft, no exposed wire mesh, various perches but don't over load the aviary as you want to encourage exercise even in the aviary (especially through the moult when the bird isn't being flown, it will help towards keeping the feet nice and healthy too), no soft/bare wood perches either, highly cleanable walls and floor (you'll regret it later if you don't :whistling2, a weathering window in the roof is optional but preferable, keep in mind Harris Hawks are designed for sitting on mostly branches and the like and not flat and wide perches so don't over do shelf or block perches. Natural branches from the local woods are your best bet, really. No stripping bark and none of this bleaching and boiling malarkey though!

A large sandstone around the primary perches is always good as well, I have found both of ours enjoy feaking on large rocks, no complaints here as it keeps their beaks in lovely condition without coping. As said, no nest box needed, although it wouldn't harm to put in a carefully placed 'cubby' to allow it to get fully out of the elements. You should also be able to change the bath without needing to enter the aviary. 

Just a thought, do you have somewhere to tether the bird? At least through the stages of training/manning you'll want a place for safely tethering. If no separate place is feasible, then leave out the perches for now and just get a bow perch to pop in there, you won't want to tether a bird in an aviary with a bunch of higher perches in. : victory:

ETA: And a double door entry system is an absolute MUST!


----------



## miss_ferret

ChopChop said:


> Yeah I will do thanks, and I've tried lookin for people round my area before but never found anybody thiers a fella not far from me who has Owls, hawks and alsorts but he doesn't fly them he just keeps them and that's not realy what I'm looking at doin at all.
> 
> I was also thinking about getting one about a year ago and got put on to a guy not to far away, he was going to sell me one. He was a breader and wanted to take me out with him and everything. But I hadn't anything sorted and we just lost contact. Missed opportunity or what!!!!
> 
> Well I'm goin to do it propperly this time and get my outside encloser set up first.


have you joined the IFF (Falconry Forum)? you could post on there about looking for a mentor, especially if you want to hunt your harris?


----------



## ChopChop

LoveForLizards said:


> Plenty of ventilation with no draft, no exposed wire mesh, various perches but don't over load the aviary as you want to encourage exercise even in the aviary (especially through the moult when the bird isn't being flown, it will help towards keeping the feet nice and healthy too), no soft/bare wood perches either, highly cleanable walls and floor (you'll regret it later if you don't :whistling2, a weathering window in the roof is optional but preferable, keep in mind Harris Hawks are designed for sitting on mostly branches and the like and not flat and wide perches so don't over do shelf or block perches. Natural branches from the local woods are your best bet, really. No stripping bark and none of this bleaching and boiling malarkey though!
> 
> A large sandstone around the primary perches is always good as well, I have found both of ours enjoy feaking on large rocks, no complaints here as it keeps their beaks in lovely condition without coping. As said, no nest box needed, although it wouldn't harm to put in a carefully placed 'cubby' to allow it to get fully out of the elements. You should also be able to change the bath without needing to enter the aviary.
> 
> Just a thought, do you have somewhere to tether the bird? At least through the stages of training/manning you'll want a place for safely tethering. If no separate place is feasible, then leave out the perches for now and just get a bow perch to pop in there, you won't want to tether a bird in an aviary with a bunch of higher perches in. : victory:
> 
> ETA: And a double door entry system is an absolute MUST!


Hi, Thanks that is exactly the sort of information i was looking for. The thing in the roof is a not realy possible but everything else should be ok. I'll post pictures in this thread just to let people see my progress.

Thanks again.
Seb 


miss_ferret said:


> have you joined the IFF (Falconry Forum)? you could post on there about looking for a mentor, especially if you want to hunt your harris?


Yeah I'm definitely into the hunting and flying side of keeping. Good idea ill join up tomorrow. The only thing I'm worried about posting on a Falconry Forum is because im new to the site and dont have much experience is them all jumping and telling me this bird is not for beginers, do I know what I'm getting my self into, I shouldn't do this, only do that...if you know what I mean. I see people on the DWA section all the time and nobody realy takes you seriously at first?

I'm still goin to join its definitely worth a try. Also my Mams ex fella kept kestrels when he was younger and a mate of mines uncle has had birds of prey before I sure they wouldn't mind getting involved abit.


----------



## becky89

ChopChop said:


> Yeah I'm definitely into the hunting and flying side of keeping. Good idea ill join up tomorrow. The only thing I'm worried about posting on a Falconry Forum is because im new to the site and dont have much experience is them all jumping and telling me this bird is not for beginers, do I know what I'm getting my self into, I shouldn't do this, only do that...if you know what I mean. I see people on the DWA section all the time and nobody realy takes you seriously at first?


You'll be okay on there. Most people will recommend a HH for your first bird anyway and you're doing your research first will is always a good thing in their eyes.. I haven't been on there for a while but they're not the same as the DWA keepers. I would think people will take you seriously tbh.


----------



## sharpstrain

Yeah I'm definitely into the hunting and flying side of keeping. Good idea ill join up tomorrow. The only thing I'm worried about posting on a Falconry Forum is because im new to the site and dont have much experience is them all jumping and telling me this bird is not for beginers, do I know what I'm getting my self into, QUOTE]


Harris Hawks are generally considered as one of the best 1st time hawks - if you introduce yourself express your passion and show people that you want to fully research before getting a bird people on IFF will be really helpful - if you are lucky you may even find a local mentor who will let you get some hands on experience before getting your own bird.

One thing to consider is getting some permission on appropriate land to fly and hunt - these birds need to be flown and hunt frequently in season - at least 3-5 times a week - You could do with a big area of land with plenty of rabbits or other appropriate quarry


----------



## ChopChop

becky89 said:


> You'll be okay on there. Most people will recommend a HH for your first bird anyway and you're doing your research first will is always a good thing in their eyes.. I haven't been on there for a while but they're not the same as the DWA keepers. I would think people will take you seriously tbh.


Yeah well I'm definitely going to join anyways cheers. And yeah its a bit funny on the DWA section everybodys and expert and half of them don't even have DWA's :whistling2: 



sharpstrain said:


> Yeah I'm definitely into the hunting and flying side of keeping. Good idea ill join up tomorrow. The only thing I'm worried about posting on a Falconry Forum is because im new to the site and dont have much experience is them all jumping and telling me this bird is not for beginers, do I know what I'm getting my self into, QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Harris Hawks are generally considered as one of the best 1st time hawks - if you introduce yourself express your passion and show people that you want to fully research before getting a bird people on IFF will be really helpful - if you are lucky you may even find a local mentor who will let you get some hands on experience before getting your own bird.
> 
> One thing to consider is getting some permission on appropriate land to fly and hunt - these birds need to be flown and hunt frequently in season - at least 3-5 times a week - You could do with a big area of land with plenty of rabbits or other appropriate quarry


Yeah cheers and I'm from oldham there's hundreds of fields & quarrys buy our plus the moors that mainly the reason I want one :2thumb:


----------



## ChopChop

Hi. Just to let you know I've joined the IFF and its an alright forum everybody seems realy helpfull.

Cheers 
Seb


----------

